# A poor man and a Bike



## andy_spacey (15 Mar 2012)

Just over 5 weeks away, ​Before ii go out for a ride on my bike around the block, ​Coventry to Dover. Then Calais pass Dunkirk into Belgium. Then ride down the length of Belgium, Luxenbourg, Germany, Switzerland. Then maybe into Italy before turning Right to cross France in Spain to cross the Pyrenees before turning left to cycle the length of Portugal. ​" A poor man and a Bike "​​Last year I cycled from Coventry to Santander. I had planed to cycle down to faro but as I got sick 40miles from Santander can called it a day. ​Not sure what it was. Could have been the 6days of 35 to 40c heat and riding all day or the water I had to drink out of the river. ( I did filler it)​​This was my first long tour and I did 1154 miles and learnt a lot. As I cycled down the west coast of France on that tour I have chose this route for this one. I know its going to be a hard ride in parts but that's what makes it worth it. I will be camping all the way.​​I do have a face book page, A poor man and a bike​​Thanks ​Andy​​​


----------



## Brandane (16 Mar 2012)

Good luck on your travels, Andy. That is just the sort of thing I would like to do, but unfortunately I am too fond of my home comforts to go away camping for that length of time. Hotels would put it way out of my reach on basis of cost (another poor man on a bike). I do still want to mark my 50th year by doing France from north to south this summer though .


----------



## jonathanw (16 Mar 2012)

sounds amazing

good luck and post back afterwards to let us know how it went.

Unfortunately, I have never visited Facebook, and now I doubt I will


----------



## andy_spacey (17 Mar 2012)

@ Brandane. I like comfort to that's why I have a Exped mat , On my list trip a downmat 9cm dlx (1200g)and on this one a symat 7 Ul (480grams) and the chair kit. I all so use a dd travel hammock and 3x3m trap thats i use in the air and Terra nova lager laser 1 outer fly that I use when on the ground to cover the Hammock. Built in bug net.
I sleep so well with this set up and wake up fresh to ride every day.

@ Jonathanw. Face book is a great tool to use as long as you not let it take over you life, and dont add every tom,dick and harry to your friends' list. I am in contact with some of the best people in there field from all around the world and I am just a poor man and a bike... lol :-)


----------



## andy_spacey (6 Apr 2012)

well 11 days to go before the start. 
Is any one over the near the west side of France (boarder) or touring any where near my planned/unplanned route.Belgium, Luxenbourg, Germany, Switzerland before spain (​​Camino de Santiago ) then ​Portugal down to faro​


----------



## oldfatfool (6 Apr 2012)

Good luck and hope the weather is favourable 

12 weeks on Sunday and I will be heading East from Valence to go play in the Alps, and then on into the Pyrenees. My first tour and starting to get butterflies 

Also on facebook, 1000mile ride for Sol


----------



## andy_spacey (6 Apr 2012)

Thats good, I will be cutting across past them parts on my way to the Pyrenees ( 3 to 5 weeks from now ). I should be on the other side of the pyrenees with in 12 weeks and heading into Portugal.. 3/4 of my trip is on the lumpy bits ..lol
I hope you raise lot of dosh


----------



## colly (6 Apr 2012)

Good luck Andy, and you OFF. I have promised myself trips of a similar nature but as always the usual stuff of life gets in the way. 

I don't use Facebook either but I can access it via my sons account so maybe I can keep up your progress.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2012)

I'll be cycling from Faro to Santander, Andy, but not until late June.
Have a good trip.


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

@colly Facebook is a great tool but don't let it take over your like. I follow a lot of people that are cycling around the world and facebook keeps me upto date all in one place. Plus if you want to do it, then do it, If you want it, you make it happen.
I am a poor man and a bike,
Andy :-)


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

@ Rich p. I read your post. I should pass you on the way down, I intend to fly from faro back to the uk.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2012)

Funnily enough I have a laser large but I prefer the sound of your lager laser! Mine's a pint please!


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2012)

Will you still be there during the first two weeks of July?


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

well I leave here in 10day, I think in the hills i am going to be looking at 30 miles a day as i normally do 50-60 on normal roads,
I have 150days on my travel insurance and passport run out in October. I thnik my monthly distance will be anything from 600 to 1000 miles.
600= 30miles a day x 5days and 1000= 50miles x 5days, so I will be some where. I have not planed anything. only the first bit getting down to Dover.

As for the large laser, I only use the outer fly, In side I use a DD travel hammock (built in bug net & water proof bottom) as my sleeping pod. I use 2 6x4 ground sheets. But I have a 3x3 m DD trap. This set meant I can hang in the trees or the ground,which bets being in a tent most of the time, I can get the bike under the tarp and just take stuff out the bag as i need and just sit there in the hammock as a chair. every thing stays so much cleaner, your not getting in and out of the tent every 5 min, you see every thing around you, even in the rain,
OK its 1kg more and a little more bulky but also when its hot i have more option, i can sleep under the starts and not get eat buy bugs or i can put the trap over the tent with a space between the two and shade the tent from the sun and this keeps the tent cool, i have the front of the tent open and still sleep but free. I get the same benefits of a MSR hubb a hubba ( I can pitch free standing to)but with the options of getting off the ground which make wild camping in woods and that's much nice

I use the tent set up for real high winds and some camp-site( inner city)

andy
Ps I am poo at this typing stuff. sorry for any spelling mistakes.
IF i bump into you , I get you 1 lol


----------



## stephenjubb (7 Apr 2012)

I think you may have a problem.

I noticed your passport runs out in october, this immediately rang alarm bells, some countries need you to have six months left on your passport before expiring before you enter their country.

I checked Switzerland passport requirements at

http://www.worldtravelguide.net/switzerland/passport-visa

*Passports: *
To enter Switzerland, *a passport valid for three months* after intended period of stay is required by all nationals referred to in the chart above, except:
(a)*nationals of the EU (1), holding a valid national identity card*, providing not taking up employment, for stays of up to three months;
(b)nationals of Austria, Belgium, France, Luxembourg, The Netherlands, Portugal and Spain (*2*) with normal passports, expired for up to five years, providing not taking up employment, for stays of up to three months;
(c) nationals of Germany (*3*) with passports expired for up to one year.

point a, above does not apply, although you are an EU National as I understand point a, you need to be an EU National holding a national identity card which the UK does not have.

If you are entering Switzerland before august (3 months before october) you will be fine.

I hope others can prove me wrong.

cheers

Steve Jubb


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

I think I may get away with it as I am not flying into the country but crossing bounders. I should be in Switzerland with in the month from leaving and that would give me 4/5 months on the pass port,And will be in and out with in 2 weeks so if I get pulled I will have to play stupid.(which any going to be hard) If I do come across any problems.I just turn west and head out the country


----------



## Monsieur (7 Apr 2012)

Checked out your facebook page Andy - looks good.
Keep us updated as to your travelling!


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

I hope to update it more this time than I did last year on my Coventry to Santander tour


----------



## vernon (7 Apr 2012)

andy_spacey said:


> I think I may get away with it as I am not flying into the country but crossing bounders. I should be in Switzerland with in the month from leaving and that would give me 4/5 months on the pass port,And will be in and out with in 2 weeks so if I get pulled I will have to play stupid.(which any going to be hard) If I do come across any problems.I just turn west and head out the country


 
It's no good playing stupid. No concessions are given even if you are in the right and they are in the wrong. I wasn't allowed to board a plane that was leaving the UK for Greece because my passport had less than six months on it. Several officials got involved in the ensuing arguments about whether I had a ten year passport or a nine and a half year passport but the check in person was resolute and I was turned away.

I had to ring my son who'd dropped me and the rest of the family off at the airport and ask him to pick me up. I had to get a replacement passport and was offered appointments three weeks ahead which was no good to me as it was a two week holiday. The passport office found me a ten o'clock appointment in Glasgow for the following day, the only free slot for the next ten days. I lost a day and a half of my holiday.

During my quest for a replacement passport, i rang the greek embassy and asked about the validity of my passport - they assured me that there was no restrictions to my travel and that my passport was valid in their eyes until the date of expiry. 

I'd not take the risk Andy. Being turned away can really bugger up your plans.


----------



## andy_spacey (7 Apr 2012)

As long as I can get on the ferry at Dover to go to France I be happy after that I will just head south, using my planed route. Life is about risk, I don't have any real plans, just that I am going to do the camino de santiago. all that am doing is cycling down the other side of france east boarder before crossing France to go into Spain as i did the whole west coast last year. I am only going to be 10 to 30 miles over the boarder of France in the other country's so I can soon turn and leave if I have to.


You must hold a valid passport to enter France. For stays of up to three months your passport must be valid for the proposed duration of your stay; you do not need any additional period of validity on your passport beyond this. However, it is always sensible to have a short period of extra validity on your passport in case of any unforeseen delays to your departure.​


----------



## stephenjubb (8 Apr 2012)

Even being to Switzerland? I have and it is beautiful beyond words. To risk not getting in is strange considering the effort you are putting in.

You are 67 miles from Coventry to Peterborough where there is a passport office where you can get a passport in one day, so you have plenty of time.

http://maps.direct.gov.uk/LDGRedirect/MapAction.do?ref=passportofficesregional#mapanchor

You will need to visit an IPS Customer Service Centre if you need a passport urgently and want to apply in person using the Fast Track one-week or *Premium one-day service*.

I would rephrase your quote "Life is about risk" to "Life is About Risk Where You cannot sensibly reduce it".

In your case with the passport it can be removed and think about it, if you do not get into Switzerland, you may not get a chance to return and regret it for a long time.

I could understand not renewing your passport if you had to travel hundreds of miles but 67?

However good luck in your travels. At least you are aware.


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2012)

I think I would make sure the passport was in order just in case. It's your call of course. I think the Swiss customs/police don't make allowances of any kind. ( so I am told )

I have a friend who lived there for quite some time and in his words...........''there are only two crimes in Switzerland. One is being poor, the other is not being Swiss''

That is probably overstating things but you fall foul of both of those.


----------



## andy_spacey (8 Apr 2012)

I old man told me once if you think about or worrier about something to much you wont do it.
I have till the end of _*October*_ so I will have plenty of time on it when in Switzerland.
Lets say it takes me a month to do(700-1000 miles) to get to Switzerland. That will be 17 may and at that point I will have 5 and a bit months so I will be ok.
So the risk is sensibly reduce


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Apr 2012)

Depending where you cross the border the odds are that even if it is manned they will just wave you straight through in anycase.


----------



## andy_spacey (8 Apr 2012)

And I will wave back with a big :-)


----------



## andy_spacey (9 Apr 2012)

A friend of my has just come back form Bilbao ( Spain ) and says its still snowing above 700m and cold Plus the lower areas are very wet. He said he seen some very wet cyclist. That will be me..lol..if my waterproofs fail.


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Apr 2012)

Two years ago we had a good foot of snow and blizzards over the Grimsel pass end of June start of July oh and two years before that snow in August on the Furka. If you are heading high always be prepared to bed in and prey.

The Grimsel in late June (road mid right disappearing into the cloud) taken from the Furka.


----------



## andy_spacey (10 Apr 2012)

That's what its all about, the view


----------



## andy_spacey (15 Apr 2012)

Two more sleeps and I am off on my tour, Been taking stuff out of my bikes, and telling my self i not really need it.( pic of bike before diet)
o


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Apr 2012)

andy_spacey said:


> Two more sleeps and I am off on my tour, Been taking stuff out of my bikes, and telling my self i not really need it.( pic of bike before diet)
> o
> View attachment 8605


 
Your cockpit looks quite interesting, it deserves a photo in itself.  What are those bars, butterfly bars + bar ends?


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 Apr 2012)

Is the red thing on the crossbar a fuel container, if it is would it not be better to put it where the Blue one is, as in the current Position if it leaks it will leak onto your water bottle, and also I think onto your legs, just a thought.


----------



## andy_spacey (16 Apr 2012)

Bodhdh: Yes , they are buttery bars with some bar ends, (if you can buy it, make it)
Ticktock: I have two fuel bottles on the bike, The other one goes where the blue water bottle is. The one at the top has the pump in it, so I like to keep it away from the floor. Been doing 20-30 miles rides 3 to 4 times a week for around 10 weeks with the bike loaded and no leaks yet.
I have 3lt of water in the centre triangle, A 1lt bottle and a 2lt bottle, Plus i have a empty 1lt bottle on the bike to use before I camp up(wild)


----------



## andy_spacey (16 Apr 2012)




----------



## stephenjubb (16 Apr 2012)

are you sure about the title to this thread? a poor man and his bike, you have some top quality gear there


----------



## stephenjubb (16 Apr 2012)

is that two fuel bottles I see (one on top tube?)


----------



## andy_spacey (16 Apr 2012)

yes, i am a poor man on a bike.
i have had to save for years to get my gear.
I live in a garage for 8 years with no heating and the only hot water i had was what a boiled in my kettle..
I get the right gear for the job. I dont waste what money a earn on drink, fags,petrol, sky tv, ect ect ect.
I have planed to tour for years and this is the second once of what a hope to be many. 

yes to fuel bottles for when you buy 1lt bottles. This time i am going to try and not have to use gas and save money.


----------



## stephenjubb (16 Apr 2012)

Me too,


andy_spacey said:


> yes, i am a poor man on a bike.
> i have had to save for years to get my gear.
> I live in a garage for 8 years with no heating and the only hot water i had was what a boiled in my kettle..
> I get the right gear for the job. I dont waste what money a earn on drink, fags,petrol, sky tv, ect ect ect.
> ...


 
Me too. Except I live in a shed. How do you find the garage?

Here is an unknown tip for you. Presuming you have an omnifuel? They are loud. The gadget below makes them silent.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BernieDaw...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256f7a02ee

I've got one and it is brilliant. Only 55 of them in the world hence they are not known. An idea for the future.


----------



## stephenjubb (16 Apr 2012)

perhaps poor financially on a bike, but from what you are going to experience in your forth coming tour you will be richer in many other areas than a lot of other people. Examples are the freedom, out of the rat race etc, experiencing nature in all its glory etc.

One can be rich without being financially rich.


----------



## andy_spacey (16 Apr 2012)

I am lucky to have learnt so much from having so little that i am richer than most.


----------



## andy_spacey (16 Apr 2012)

yes i have a omnifuel. I have seen something like that before to sort the noise out but to much money at the time but maybe in the future.


----------



## andy_spacey (17 Apr 2012)

Day 1 riding into the rainbow


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2012)

andy_spacey said:


> Day 1 riding into the rainbow


 
Where's that then ?


----------



## andy_spacey (18 Apr 2012)

some where near Banbury


----------



## andy_spacey (24 May 2012)

day 37 i think.lol. you soon lose days. with out looking. Well. i have cycled though Belgium, Luxembourg,Germany, Switzerland,in and out of France, Spain and now am in Andorra.
From here i head back toward France then north up to Saint Jean Pied de Port. The traditional starting point for the Camino de Santiago. Then its west to Santiago before i go south to Portugal.

I am doing about 5 to 6 hours a day on the bike. going steady and am covering around 30 to 65 miles but the nor is 50. I have done some big climes and yesterday i go up to 6509 ft in Andorra. I have wild camp i lot on this tour and its made a big difference on cost. I would not be able to do it other wise.


----------



## andy_spacey (24 May 2012)

Andorra 6509ft


----------



## andy_spacey (24 May 2012)

Switzerland 5662ft


----------



## andy_spacey (2 Jun 2012)

Its day 47 and already nearly half way across Spain doing the Camino de Santiago so i am going to slow the place down to around 30-40 miles a day as am just getting so use to eating the miles


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2012)

Looks and sounds brilliant Andy. What's the weather like in Spain at present?


----------



## andy_spacey (3 Jun 2012)

the weather is cooler today as we had rain last nite. its around 20c with a bit of cloud but the last few days have been 37 to 40c on the road. by 9 am into the 20s so have been getting up and on bike for 6am and done for 2pm


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jun 2012)

Fantastic effort, Andy! I'm hugely jealous.

What you're doing, IMO, is the best and purest form of cycling: self-sufficient freedom to do what you want and go as you please.


----------



## andy_spacey (6 Jun 2012)

Thanks Dayvo


----------



## andy_spacey (6 Jun 2012)

Just so you know. I did get up to 7992ft in Andorra and have the pics and vid to put up but i need to edit the files as they are in hd and to big to up load. I have take well over 2000 pics and have put a hand full up on my facebook group. A Poor Man And A Bike as it covers a lot more people that dont ride bikes and may get 1 or 2 of the people who see them to get out and give it a go, so if you ant all ready, take a look


----------



## JanMarten (9 Jun 2012)

I'm doing a similar route: started in Herefordshire - Portsmouth - Le Havre - Lyon - Chamonix - south thru' the Alps - Arles (start of my Camino de Santiago) Santiago - Fisterra - now on day 83 heading to eastern end of Douro Valley which I shall follow downstream to Porto - Lisbon - south east to Seville - south until I hit Morocco - Algeria - Tunisia - Italy. Bare bones travel; €6 a day, exc. ferries, bike maintenance, etc.
Ian


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Jun 2012)

Pcyklist said:


> Bare bones travel; €6 a day, exc. ferries, bike maintenance, etc.
> Ian


 
Apart from bike maintenance and ferries you are living on €6 a day for everything, food, accomadation, the lot?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2012)

Looking at your pics on fb, Andy. Never thought people do the road to Santiago on a bike, somehow I visualized most of them on foot. There seems to be quite a few bikes about. Cheers for that, keep us posted.


----------



## andy_spacey (9 Jun 2012)

There are around 2000+ people a day enter Santiago by bike. Some do the road route Like i did and some go off road with the walker, Plus you have the coast and inland routes, I am going to probably use the Camino de Portugal route to go south to faro


----------



## andy_spacey (9 Jun 2012)

Blue Hills said:


> Apart from bike maintenance and ferries you are living on €6 a day for everything, food, accomadation, the lot?


 
on good days the only money i spend is on food. Before i hit the south of France i used a campsite once in Dover, once in Belgium and once in Luxembourg and had two nights just the France side of mount blanc. The only money i have spent on my bike is 6euro, (3euro for oil and 3 euro to replace a inner tube. I always like to have two in my bag. I have been away 55day and done 2398miles and so far i have used just under £600. and half of that is campsites, I would like to point out i cook all my own food and i make real dinner like you would at home. real veg and meats. I am using a primus omnifuel. I am use liquid fuel and was paying Uk 7.80 per liter, Andorra 8.50 euro, France 13.50 euro and in spain 3,29 euro per liter. I don't know why i see so many hungry cyclist when you don't need to.


----------



## JanMarten (9 Jun 2012)

Blue Hills: Yes, €6 a day for everything. I never pay for accommodation, have a tent and always find somewhere (tonight I'm on the north bank of the River Douro, so that means a good wash tonight ). Food is either hot or cold (I carry an MSR gas stove) but always sufficient, plus fresh fruit and salads in season, wine, coffee and chocolate.
Andy: I also tried the Camino P heading south (blue arrows this time) but it's not well marked and too much amongst built up areas for my liking. And to be honest I've said 'bon Camino' enough already .


----------



## JanMarten (9 Jun 2012)

Blue Hills: Yes, €6 a day for everything. I never pay for accommodation, have a tent and always find somewhere (tonight I'm on the north bank of the River Douro, so that means a good wash tonight ). Food is either hot or cold (I carry an MSR gas stove) but always sufficient, plus fresh fruit and salads in season, wine, coffee and chocolate.
Andy: I also tried the Camino P heading south (blue arrows this time) but it's not well marked and too much amongst built up areas for my liking. And to be honest I've said 'bon Camino' enough already . It also misses out so much 'real' Portugal.


----------



## andy_spacey (9 Jun 2012)

yep i understand. its only a route. I don't really plan. i just take every day and go from there. But the last 8 days i have rode with a dutch man who followed the dutch planed route and it was good, Plus he speaks Spanish and that really has helped make this crossing of Spain smooth so i take my hat of to him but from Monday i am back to my own way of traveling. It has cost between 5 and 10euro to camp or stay in albugers which is better than 12 to 20 euros on the coast, If i had my way i would wild it every night or at least 5 nigth in a row the camp to wash cloths, but as you know and i have you can do that on the move,
But every day we learn.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2012)

Well done chaps. As a student inter-railing around Europe I lived on £7 all in per day including accomodation - we stretched it by sleeping on trains/in stations/woods many nights. Good to know that travelling can get cheaper


----------



## DeepBurn (10 Jun 2012)

Andy, your journey is inspiring. 

I have driven your outlined route (though finishing at Barcelona not going to Portugal) and it was a great road trip through some of the most stunning landscape I've ever seen (The Swiss Alps in particluar) - all over in 4 days though!

I would love to do it all again on a bike to really take in just how amazing some places in this world are. Also the Mountains of Northern Spain are a place I'd love to visit.

Keep posting the pics on facebook!


----------



## andy_spacey (10 Jun 2012)

@Deep blue. Thanks for joining the group and checking the pics. I have some great pics and vids to post. I went to the Pilgrims mass today in the Santiago cathedral. Very beautiful


----------



## JanMarten (28 Jun 2012)

Hi Andy,
whereabouts are you now? I've just left Portugal via Barrancos and am en-route to Seville in Spain. Must say northern Portugal was fantastic, both coast and mountains. South of Lisbon was rather less appealing - for me anyway.


----------



## d87francis (29 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration Andy. I have requested to join your facebook group, the pictures are fantastic. Myself and my partner are planning for our first summers touring, just around the UK. Then hopefully next summer some of Europe and then once I have finished university we will have accumulated enough equipment and the right bicycles to just head off indefinitely.


----------



## andy_spacey (1 Jul 2012)

Thanks D87franics .we all have it in us to do what we dream. All we have to do is want it so much that we take that first step. Then we just repeat it over and over again. We know at time its going to be hard so we can per-pair the mind for them times but always remember that anything worth having or doing always is. By making your mind strong the body will follow. Dream and make it happen my friend.


----------

